# Full Gloss Exterior



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my Dads (also known as Hippy Dan) house. He decided to put a full gloss on it. I actually like it. I'm curious how it looks 5 years from now. 

2 coats, brushed! Hes to old school to use a sprayer


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy macroll! Cool pics


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No, I'm sure your Dad likes it and whatever he likes is good man.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

A dark color like that in a gloss is gonna hold heat and blister like a mofo. I wouldnt want to see that thing in 5 years. 

BTW - your pop looks like a good ole boy. Bet he's got some great stories.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd never have the balzz to do a high gloss like that, but it sure looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Like Chris said it may bubble but the good things is if its going to do that it will do it the first couple of times the sun comes out, so make it past that and its home free.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What paint was that? I hate using gloss on siding because it usually laps so bad.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> What paint was that? I hate using gloss on siding because it usually laps so bad.


 If I told you I'd probably be banned:whistling2:
Doesn't matter that my supplier is 5 minutes from his house and the prices are much better, or that the flat finish he used 5 years ago was completely washed out, he still goes to the big orange store


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> If I told you I'd probably be banned:whistling2:
> Doesn't matter that my supplier is 5 minutes from his house and the prices are much better, or that the flat finish he used 5 years ago was completely washed out, he still goes to the big orange store


Don't blame your habits on your pops. :jester:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

tap tap ............groove groove face !! ..........thats a good man right there !!! my favorite thing to paint in the whole wide giant world!!!


----------

